# Wheel refurbishment...



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

It's been a long time since I've had the chance to get on the forums, but I thought I'd post up a bit of what we've been up to the past couple months.

We've seen alot of customers wanting a much more extreme refurb as opposed to just returning wheels back to factory standard. I think it is down to the range of wheels available on factory models these days, before you'd only get alloys in silver, now you can gloss black, anthracite, funky diamond cut wheels all from factory, so for people to stand out they've been getting a little creative.

So here's a little look into the cars and wheels we've been working, it might give someone some inspiration.

Hope you enjoy.

*Aston Martin Vantage with matt black alloys*



















*Audi A4 with gloss white alloys*



















*Audi Q7 with charcoal and matt lacquer alloys*
- this finish is as per the Black Edition Audi's





































*Audi R8 with anthracite and machined face alloys*



















*Bentley GT with 2-piece wheels, gloss black centre and silver outer lip*



















*BMW M3 E46 with two-tone green/blue flip alloys*





































*BMW M3 E90 with matt black alloys*



















*Ford Focus ST with gloss black wheels and custom orange callipers*



















*Lamborghini LP640 with carbon anthracite alloys*





































*Mercedes S-Class with power silver alloys*










* Porsche Cayenne with gloss black centre and orange dish alloys, matt black wrap and custom callipers*




























Comments welcome, but please don't insult someone's pride and joy.

:thumb:


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Lovely work there, nice to see a range of finishes. As you say alot out there even from factory these days.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Some nice colours, are your prices on the website?


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

that porsche and bentley look unreal quality work on there cars fella


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Some really nice finishes there!

Im not sold on black wheels although they do seem very popular. Im thinking of a darkish grey for my E46 if I get them done.

The blueish anodised look on the bM£ look really good. But the orange on the Porsche!? Just proves some people have more money than taste imo!

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> Some nice colours, are your prices on the website?


prices start from £75 per wheel inc vat (less DW discount :thumb

this includes storing the car, removing tyres, full refurb process, refitting tyres and balancing and then fitting back on the car.

savings can be offered if loose wheels are dropped off and collected, but 95% of our work entails keeping the vehicle on-site, hence why starting price includes for it.


----------



## Dip the Dip (Feb 14, 2009)

Harry - How long would it take you to do 4 Clio Alloys in Silver?

Just realised your only a few mins from my Office on Buckingham Ave!


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

There is some amazing work. :thumb:
Not sure about the M3 with the blue wheels


----------



## carwarpz (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice finishes, Been looking at alloy refurb recently, looks a fun job apart from taking the tyres of and putting them back on etc.


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Dip the Dip said:


> Harry - How long would it take you to do 4 Clio Alloys in Silver?
> 
> Just realised your only a few mins from my Office on Buckingham Ave!


2-3 day turnaround at the moment


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Some good work there Harry, especially like the Bentley and Lambo wheels. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Mastiz (Nov 5, 2010)

I really like the look of the Lamborghini wheels, wish I had a set of those (and a Lambo to go with them). Amazing work !


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

good quality work but is it just me who think most cars look rubbish with gloss black wheels? 

The M3 wheels are definitely not to my liking, but the colour is nice, just not on the car


----------

